# Mongo T Top for mongo Duskey



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Keith said he could break anything so we used 2 inch schedule 40.:mmmbeer










More pics showing the used leaning post tie in.




























Finished pic with used crows nest modified and installed










3 inchset back added to cushion.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Sweet as always!:clap


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice top :toast


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Tim 

Nice ! 

My 50 year -old knees should be the weakest link this time out! - forwarding to my fishing buds - 

After you get her tied into the seat, she should be really stout. I will swing by and we can talk about the finishing touches 

Keith


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

Man that thing looks alot sturdier that the old man at the helmoke Let me know when you get it back back I would love to come by and see all the work.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey - I resemble that remark ! 

After Elton put one whole 55 gallon of resin into the bottom, new stringers, additionaltransverse fames, and tims "mongo top,I hopefor reduced down time for aluminum and fiberglass repairs

I might take Tim's comments as a challenge- better go find my knee, back and neck braces -

Lets go Fishing !!!!


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

There is a new pic added for Kieth!!!


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

Dang Keith I think you could put Carl on top of that thing. Awsome looking.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

This one shold hold up for while - I am lookig forward to putting the entire boat to the test -

all that gonna hold me back is the price of gas !


----------

